# I hope this pans out



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

This would be great for areas restricted to rimfire. Some of our state has restrictions against center fire rifles during deer seasons (most or all of my new hunting grounds). A more powerful rimfire would be awesome.

http://www.huntingclub.com/blogs/articletype/articleview/articleid/14630/categoryid/4098/winchester-will-unveil-game-changing-rimfire-cartridge#.UMn2TG9TzTD


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Can't view that link from work. Is that the new 17 rimfire?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Article does not say caliber or give much detail. Just says in the testing they did it was a huge improvement in range and power over current rimfires.... claims 500 fps faster than any other rimfire the author is aware of...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They ain't sayin


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

That sounds awesome. At night here its rimfire or shotgun with anything smaller then buck so that means I would have to get a new gun and a kill light. The wife will love that!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I've heard tell of a 17 rimfire recently that's supposed to be shooting 3000 fps.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Fred I would snag one in a heart beat if they do. Forgive my ignorance here. Are the physics there? Can you put that much energy behind a bullet that small?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Would be sweet for sure ! Looking forward to what it is. We're limited here to rimfire at night and would love something with a little more energy than what we have now.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I think it's a bad idea, so much for rimfire only hunts " limited weapon rimfire only". Here in AZ we have a limited weapon rimfire zone near town, something like that would but an end to hunting with a rimfire close to town. JMO I don't belive NAHC anyway, sounds like a scam lol...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes I should have qualified this post with.... I got the link from another site who got it from another site and who knows where that came from.... I ASSumed it was legit but have no knowledge of the origin....


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

azpredator said:


> JMO I don't belive NAHC anyway, sounds like a scam lol...


I don't care about NAHC, but Melissa Bachman is a beauty, my kind of lady. Wish I could trade mine in for her :look:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> Yes I should have qualified this post with.... I got the link from another site who got it from another site and who knows where that came from.... I ASSumed it was legit but have no knowledge of the origin....


 lol, I was just pulling your chain, it sounds cool, I am not sure why you would want a .300 rimfire? You couldn't reload it, wonder what the cost would be?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

bucksquatch said:


> I don't care about NAHC, but Melissa Bachman is a beauty, my kind of lady. Wish I could trade mine in for her :look:


 your skating on thin ice! lol, I wouldn't trade mine for anything, I found a good one...


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Lol, mine gets very irritating, but hey........


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Just saying, mine rags on me about buying hunting clothes, ammo, guns and pretty much everything else to do with hunting or firearms. Would be nice to have a lady that is into it or at least understands the affliction of always chasing the big hunt.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

AZ they were equating the ballistic difference between a 30-06 and 300 Win to the current fastest rimfire with the one being developed. Not that they are making a 300 rimfire


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

bucksquatch said:


> Lol, mine gets very irritating, but hey........


Don't they all at one time or another ? LOL Actually mine complains about me buying ammunition. Says I should save my money for reloading equipment. She also is constantly nagging at me to go out deer hunting even when I get to the point of being burned out. Those are pretty awesome nagging points for me ! LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> AZ they were equating the ballistic difference between a 30-06 and 300 Win to the current fastest rimfire with the one being developed. Not that they are making a 300 rimfire


Ok, I got it...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

bucksquatch said:


> Just saying, mine rags on me about buying hunting clothes, ammo, guns and pretty much everything else to do with hunting or firearms. Would be nice to have a lady that is into it or at least understands the affliction of always chasing the big hunt.


 well that different, kick her to the curb! lol.. just kidding, my wife bitches sometimes it's just their nature lol, my wife and daughter just passed the trappers ed class on Saturday , they both hunt and fish, you just got to train them right, I am the one that bitches about hunting clothes when you have to buy two women clothes, it gets expensive, what is wrong with Russel outdoor clothes? No they have to get the expensive stuff " She " outdoor apparel.lol I should just shut up, they hunt, fish and trap, I am the lucky one..


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Prob not something that I would use as we have no night hunting so my .223 is all I need but it would be fun to try


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

There are areas here that restrict you to rimfire during deer season night or day. After deer season is over you can shoot center fire.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Tell her your gonna replace hunting and fishing with drinking and chasing women, she'll come around!


----------

